# Is there a way to hide "adult" shows that are in my PVR list?



## isuzudave

Now that my six year old daughter is starting to read I would like to hide some of the “adult” shows that I recorded during the Skinamax previews. Anyone know of a way to do this? I have tried hiding adult contend and then locking the system, but they still show up in the PVR list. 

Also, is it possible to PVR shows that are purchased on the “super adult channels” like TEN? I would assume that PPV channels could not be PVRed, but what about the channels that you buy for a block of time.

Thanks.


----------



## Cold Irons

You can PVR TEN, etc. AOK - just like you can regular PPV movies. If you have locks active & adult channels hidden, I think the PVR hides the actual title, however, it will show something like "Adult Title".....can't remember exactly.


----------



## Rob Glasser

I can't remember for sure but I think if you have locks enabled on channel and have timers or events from that channel it will show as 'Locked Event' in the timer schedule and DVR event list. When you select it you will be prompted for your password and then you'll see the real event name until you exit that screen.

I haven't tried this with adult channels but have with PPV. i.e. I had a couple PPV movies in my DVR and went and locked PPV channels and my DVR'd PPV events become 'Locked Events'.


----------



## Ron Barry

Yes that is how I remember it works also Rob.


----------



## isuzudave

Rob Glasser said:


> I can't remember for sure but I think if you have locks enabled on channel and have timers or events from that channel it will show as 'Locked Event' in the timer schedule and DVR event list. When you select it you will be prompted for your password and then you'll see the real event name until you exit that screen.
> 
> I haven't tried this with adult channels but have with PPV. i.e. I had a couple PPV movies in my DVR and went and locked PPV channels and my DVR'd PPV events become 'Locked Events'.


Hiding the channel works, but then the channel disappears from the guide. Starz preview is now on those channels and hidden. This would not be a problem on the Adult only channels. Some channels have regular programming during the day and adult at night, and don't need to be hidden. There is a "hide adult" function that I would think is supposed to do exactly what I need, but does not.

It would be nice if I could just set up a password protected folder on the PVR list. I hope this is something being considered when they expand the folders option.


----------



## koralis

isuzudave said:


> It would be nice if I could just set up a password protected folder on the PVR list. I hope this is something being considered when they expand the folders option.


Yep. Let me shuffle my stuff to my folder, my wife's stuff to her folder, and add passwords. there's really no reason that this can't have been done already except that they don't have "real" folders yet... they are just collapsing like-named shows into a single entry and adding an icon. Still, "folders" just amount to setting a tag for a folder index (0 for general, 1+ for each of the user-folders) and then only displaying the items with that tag if you've "logged in" to the appropriate folder.

Shouldn't be too hard... I'd expect it in the near future. Working out the kinks with deleting folders, adding UI to move things from one to another, specifying which folder tag to use when recording, etc, will be the bigger deal. (still not rocket science though!)


----------



## marcuscthomas

You can edit the name of the event. You can't, unfortunately, change the description, but for a six year old, a sufficiently bland event name should keep them out.


----------



## BobaBird

There's a more complete solution, but it requires throwing money at the problem...

Get an external hard drive, pay the activation fee, then move the programs to it. You will need to disconnect the drive when not in use since the new L446 software will let the TV2 user to have access to it.


----------



## jkane

marcuscthomas said:


> You can edit the name of the event. You can't, unfortunately, change the description, but for a six year old, a sufficiently bland event name should keep them out.


You can? Hmmmm.... I'll have to look into that. If I name a few shows the same, the should throw them into a folder right? Where do you change the name at?


----------



## Ron Barry

I doubt it jkane, but report back if it works or does not. My guess is the folders are based of the show id not the name so changing it will not make a difference.


----------



## ChuckA

To change the name just click the Edit Name button. You can, in fact, rename a recording the same as another causing them to be placed in a folder together. You just have to pay very close attention to the exact case and spelling. If you don't get the upper/lower case and spelling exactly the same, they don't match and are not placed in a folder together.


----------



## Ron Barry

Thanks Chuck.. I stand correct though it sure does seem like a lot of work to do something like that.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

I use my external hard drive on my bedroom 622 to export all my adult movies to it. I show no adult movies at all on my internal hard drive that my wife uses . I also only plug in my external hard drive on that dvr just for the adult movies when I want to watch one.


----------



## Slordak

I still don't understand why there's not a way to reset or clear this list, at least on a periodic basis. Why does the receiver need to maintain a list of every single event ever recorded for display to the user? If it needs to do this for internal purposes (e.g. to avoid duplication), it can, but the user history shouldn't go back indefinitely without some user control.


----------



## Rob Glasser

Slordak said:


> I still don't understand why there's not a way to reset or clear this list, at least on a periodic basis. Why does the receiver need to maintain a list of every single event ever recorded for display to the user? If it needs to do this for internal purposes (e.g. to avoid duplication), it can, but the user history shouldn't go back indefinitely without some user control.


It's not indefinite, it only goes back a week or 2, I can't remember off the top of my head.

If hiding porn is such a big deal for folks I don't understand why you don't just use the locks? When I had PPV locks on once everywhere it referenced a PPV event on my DVR it simply said locked event, until I put in my password. This was the case in the guide and schedule and I assume is the case in the history but I don't think I looked there when I had the lock on.

About the only other than you try to do is contact Dish Network and request the feature, however my guess is it won't be a high priority.


----------

